# Trying to do the right thing



## tommyboy (Oct 14, 2007)

So, as a newbie to this forum I have many questions but am eager to get an answer to this one first. What is a Supreme Forum King? How do I address these royalties? 

King? El Supremo? SFK? El Guapo? Your Router Highness? 

Help me out here. I do not want to address anyone in a way that would cause a negative mark on my permanent record.  

tommyboy


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

"Old Farts with too much time on their hands" would be more appropriate   

It's those green and orange titles you need to bow on your knees to address    

Welcome to the forum and we look forward to swapping router and woodworking ideas with you.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Take no notice of Bob tommyboy, he is just too modest to admit that, like me he is a prolific poster of interesting topics, and as I am also a little on the modest side, you may refer to me simply as "You're Router Highness".


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome Tommyboy to the Router Forums! Glad to have you.

Corey


----------



## tommyboy (Oct 14, 2007)

Bob N said:


> "Old Farts with too much time on their hands" would be more appropriate
> 
> It's those green and orange titles you need to bow on your knees to address
> 
> Welcome to the forum and we look forward to swapping router and woodworking ideas with you.


Bob, keep up the good work on the smoking cessation. January will mark 2 years for me and I'm embarassed to tell you how long I was a smoker. I've gained maybe 30 lbs since I quit but d#mn, everything now has flavor!!

tommyboy


----------



## tommyboy (Oct 14, 2007)

harrysin said:


> Take no notice of Bob tommyboy, he is just too modest to admit that, like me he is a prolific poster of interesting topics, and as I am also a little on the modest side, you may refer to me simply as "You're Router Highness".


Your Router Highness,

I stand before you humblified by your posting prolificity..........

tb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi tommyboy

Hey you old fart works for me , like most that have the Supreme Forum King with the user name, it just tells you they have been on the forum longer than most and are the good guys and will jump in and help all they can when you need help.. 

It takes many spokes to keep the wheel turning and that's what we do..

=============


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm just amazed no one told him to kiss their guide bushings yet. That we elite where when we are here. Oh yeah I forgot that is only when you are SUPREME FORUM KING. I didn't get my set yet but soon.   Welcome to the forum. You get the title for how many posts you have on the forum. :sold:


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

tommyboy said:


> Bob, keep up the good work on the smoking cessation. January will mark 2 years for me and I'm embarassed to tell you how long I was a smoker. I've gained maybe 30 lbs since I quit but d#mn, everything now has flavor!!
> 
> tommyboy



tommyboy, it's been 10 years for me, and about 70 pounds too...  

I am attempting to lose some of the weight I've gained since, but it ain't easy. I may die of a heart attack this way, but I'll smell a LOT better. 

In any event, welcome to our little corner of the 'net.

Brian


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Brian

Not to go to far off on this post BUT where's MIKE ?

I think he or you said he had some errors with his computer/ISP ..

=========

==========


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Welcome to the forums tommyboy.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Bj., you answered the same as me to tommyboy, only you put it so much better.

Re-Mike, yes he has an ISP dispute in progress, hopefully he will be back soon.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Glenmore said:


> I'm just amazed no one told him to kiss their guide bushings yet. That we elite where when we are here. Oh yeah I forgot that is only when you are SUPREME FORUM KING. I didn't get my set yet but soon.   Welcome to the forum. You get the title for how many posts you have on the forum. :sold:


One step at a time Glenmore, we shall introduce tommyboy to template guide routing when we know more about his woodworking background, which may well of course include plunge routing with template guides.


----------

